# Hatch Back leaking



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Every time it rains I get a pond in the trunk of my Acura Integra. I am wondering if it would be ok to drill some drainage holes (spray with a primer after) to let the water out???? Or is there a better fix?


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

It'd be better if you could find the leak.

Try crawling in the back and having someone spray the back hatch with a hose to see if you can locate it. Might just need to replace some weatherstripping, unblock a drain, etc.

If you can't find the leak, I drilled some holes in the back of my old VW golf (in the spare tire well) to remove standing water.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

If you do end up drilling drainage holes be very careful to not drill the fuel tank and lines, brake lines or wiring harnesses. As Burnt said it would be best to find where the water is getting in.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

there are no fuel tanks or brake lines where water collects. it normally collects in a spare tire well, as the lowest point in the trunk. matter of fact, there should be drain plug in the lowermost part of that well. simply remove it and let water drain.
1. you have leaking hatch glass seal(or hatch weatherstrip, but unlikely due to metal work configuration there - it has a vertical lip that works as a water barrier). best is to re-set the glass. it costs money and may, actually, not help, because - read next
2. every time glass is re-set, chances are it will leak again, or
3. you car, actually, has no leaks, and is very air tight. as a result, humidity in the air - and inside the vehicle - simply condensates and goes into the lowermost part of your trunk - tire well. I had and have several cars like this. Here, in Pacific NW, we have plenty of this happening. Bad car fogging from the inside in the morning is due to same cause - over=sealing them. 

Unfortunately, it needs to be taken care of fast, as IT STINKS LIKE ROTTEN POTATOES in about 2 mths, if not fixed. I had several cars with either holes drilled, or plugs removed, to no adverse result. Of course, out of normal precaution, it is wise to check before drilling, but tank is in the floor "hump" behind the rear seat, forward to the tire well. No one in sane mind will put tank underneath tire well, to have it exposed to road hazards.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the great answers here. I would of course check the underside prior to drilling:thumbsup:. After putting $1200.00 into new brake lines I would REALLY be carefull where I drill. Will check for a drain hole but have not seen one during my bailing. 

Just as a fun note, I was having breakfast with my sister this morning and told her about my problem and mentioned something about drilling into a gas tank or brake line or something and her response was that she figured that I would be doing the drilling from the underneath side of the car, then it dawned on her what would happen with a trunk full of water and drilling from the underside :laughing:.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

not much. it's rain water, which is basically almost a distillate. just open mouth wide. just kidding. 
back in time when we leaved in apartments, and had all our cars parked outside, it was a notorious issue here. I can't even count how many drip holes we drilled. And on perfectly sealed and fairly new cars. Condensate was terrible. You have a large cold surface, either trunk lid or hatch glass, that works as a large condenser, dripping condensate into trunk. 
I bet you'll find rubber grommet that covers drain hole. All of my imports, going back into 1991, had one. 
If you do not, and must drill, make sure you drill AT THE LOWERMOST point, or you will have stale water sitting there. Clean tire well well, making sure it's smooth bottomed, and drop a steel ball into it. watch it roll around. it should stop at the lowermost point due to gravity. Light balls do not work that well. Or, dry it all inside, and pour some liquid down. Where it stops - you got it.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

My Integra is a 1994. I only get water in it after it rains. We had a good soaker on Thrusday and I just bailed almost a gallon out just now. I did not see any drain hole. Could it be under the spare?? My driveway is on an upwards slope so the water pools near the bumper. If I were to drill hole(s), how big and how many??


----------



## surviverguy (Oct 23, 2011)

The number and size of holes is up to you. Larger holes are less likely to clog. Instead of giving the water a place to go, by drilling holes/ why not stop the leak? Is there obvious body damage? Are there leaves or pine needles on top of the trunk/hatch gasket? Has the gasket torn or cracked?


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks like taillight gaskets are a common problem.

http://www.acuraworld.com/forums/f74/trunk-leak-water-getting-into-spare-tire-area-88136/

http://www.team-integra.net/forum/11-generation-three/22469-re-water-trunk.html


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

^ That would be my suspicion as well. My 90 Teg had the same issue. I sealed it by pulling the rear tail lights and putting a bead of Butyl Rubber after cleaning the old gasket off. Butyl won't harden but will seal very well.


----------

